# Pay estimated tax?



## RussR (Apr 23, 2019)

So I am new to ubereats. As an independent contractor am I required to pay my taxes during the year, (estimated) or at the end of the year? I read that an earnings and mileage report is sent at the end of the year.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

You need to keep proper records to determine if you will owe any taxes and if that amount exceeds the IRS requirements than quarterly payments are required.

Depending on the rates you are paid you may or may not have any taxable income. Make sure you have detailed mileage logs to claim the mileage write-off.

I increased the amount being held in taxes from my regular job to offset the taxes I need to pay from Uber/Lyft.


----------

